# towed weight



## painter60 (May 31, 2009)

need real information. can any member tell me from experience what weight a 5.3 chevy 1500 can really pull on a grade without redlining the engine. the book tells me 7500 lbs. i think they exagerate a tad....thanks for any info ...tom


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

painter60 said:


> need real information. can any member tell me from experience what weight a 5.3 chevy 1500 can really pull on a grade without redlining the engine. the book tells me 7500 lbs. i think they exagerate a tad....thanks for any info ...tom


It really depends - how steep of a grade? How big is the trailer? How long is the grade?

If it were me, I'd probably restrict the weight (loaded) to under 6000 pounds, which allows some leeway. You will definitely experience a loss in mileage, and will know the trailer is there.

I used a 6.6 Diesel to pull my 4900 (dry) trailer - the truck has a capacity of 13,000 pounds...couldn't even tell the trailer was on.

I would suggest a secondary transmission cooler (if your truck doesn't have one) if there's lots of hills where you are/where you are going. In addition, an electronic brake control, weight distributing hitch and sway bar are all good investments in your safety.

Hope that helps!

Oh yes, and welcome to the forum!


----------

